# Employment contract for 26(b)?



## dbcme (Feb 22, 2014)

A comparison of VFS and HA requirements for PR 26b (applicant with critical skills) shows a difference in requirements relating to current employment. 

VFS: Testimonials from previous employers; comprehensive CV; proof of experience 5 years
HA: Same as above PLUS, letter from employer confirming current employment, PLUS offer of employment in the form of a contract of employment. 

Using the a conservative approach, one should be prepared to present proof of employment. Can this be as simple as a letter stating employment is "indefinite?" 
There is no "offer" to be made as currently employed... 

Thanks for your feedback


----------



## Ncube family (Feb 19, 2017)

dbcme said:


> A comparison of VFS and HA requirements for PR 26b (applicant with critical skills) shows a difference in requirements relating to current employment.
> 
> VFS: Testimonials from previous employers; comprehensive CV; proof of experience 5 years
> HA: Same as above PLUS, letter from employer confirming current employment, PLUS offer of employment in the form of a contract of employment.
> ...


Point of correction-Section 26b is a category for spouses PR applications


----------



## dbcme (Feb 22, 2014)

Ncube family said:


> Point of correction-Section 26b is a category for spouses PR applications


Thank you! Should be 27(b)


----------

